# OSHA training



## New Kid (May 4, 2016)

I am a Junior at a high school in the Boston Ma area. I have worked with many of the areas pros and have learned a lot about safety from them. I am wonder if there is a course that I can take to make myself and others more aware of safety protocols that need to be followed in theatre. I am not looking for a degree program or even really a certification, just a course that can teach me more about safety in a theatre.


----------



## rsmentele (May 5, 2016)

Some local stagehand unions offer occasional courses on various areas, as they cover different areas (scenery, rigging, electrical, exc.) they will typically cover key safety points in that area. It would be worth contacting your local union and inquiring about any upcoming training they will be offering. 

I took a college course in OSHA standards and learned a lot that I was able to apply to theater safety; however, OSHA does not cover theater safety specifically. We generally fall under the 'General Industry' Standards, we cover other areas as well, but a familiarization with those standards will cover most situations we face. 

General Industry is under section 1910. You can order the book of standards, which I did when taking my college course; however, all of the information is also available online here:

https://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/ow..._type=STANDARDS&p_toc_level=1&p_keyvalue=1910

Look over the section headings and peruse any you feel might apply to you. Or if you are really bored, read them all!

I have to say, of all of the college classes that I took, The OSHA class was definetly the toughest. There is A LOT of information, and you are expected to know it all by heart. 

Have fun!


----------



## porkchop (May 7, 2016)

Pretty much all Las Vegas stage hands have to take the OSHA 10 hour general industry course. It's a class that's essentially about all of the dangers that your employers are supposed to think about for you. The company pays for us to take it, but I think it's like $80 a person. The class is not in any way specific to theatre, but its reasonably good information for anyone thinking about making a career out of actually using your hands for a living and can be take online.


----------



## Dagger (Dec 25, 2019)

Which course do workers have to take for working festival, stadiums etc building stages , working with crane , steel? Section 1926

Required certification osha 10 construction?


----------

